# alumaseal stop leak



## curtisg710 (Jan 15, 2011)

is this stuff ok to use in an old ford tractors rediator or will it do more damage than good?


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

Should work just fine. I believe the same company makes another sealant for copper radiators and one for steal..I think. Look up their website.


----------

